# Harley trip to Guanajuato



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

A friend of mine from the Chicago area is coming to Guanajuato for our wedding in March and is thinking of riding his Harley down for the adventure of it all. 

He asked me my opinion and, since I don't ride, I wasn't sure what to tell him. I know that there are several people on this forum who ride here in Mexico and so I'm looking for any feedback that I can pass along to him as to whether it would a good idea for him to ride down. 

He speaks no Spanish and has only been to Mexico once before - a scuba trip to Cozumel. He has a high end, late model Harley (I don't recall which model specifically). Any advice that I can pass along to him? 

Thanks!


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

Depends on how adventurist he is ...

The wife and I would have no problem with a trip like that (we both ride Harleys) but we have driven through most of Mexico (driving a 40' Prevost bus) for over 10 yrs. We've bought our Harley down in an enclosed trailer several times ... there are a lot of great roads to ride in Mexico.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mexicodrifter is on this site and rides all over Mexico. I'm sure he'll chime in when he gets online. He talked me into keeping my bike and bringing it down. He also says there is some great riding. Just tell him not ot ride at night due to animals and potholes. .


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Make sure he crosses the border in Texas instead of Arizona or California and stays inland . It's not a good drive through Sonora and Sinaloa . Also It's shorter to go via San Luis Potosi than Aguas Calientes .


----------

